# Just sharing my story



## leoniebabey

When i was pregnant with LO i wanted a girl went for my 20w scan and found out it was a boy, my family made it all the worse oh boys are worse, you won't find cute clothes for boys, 'we' wanted you to have a girl. 
Anyway i got over it after a couple of weeks and got excited about my boy and started buying boy things and i can't actually imagine him being a girl now however it's now when people annouce there having girls or i see the pink dresses my heart just sinks. 
Now i'm pregnant again and honestly dreading my 20w scan! I don't want them to say it's a boy :cry:


----------



## Missy86

:hugs:


----------



## blondebabe

Aww babe ! This is what I am worried about too cuz oh has all brothers, I pine for a girl so much! There was a boy boom and recently there's a girl boom :( I missed the girl boom :( xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

I have 3 sisters on my mums side and my dad has a son and daughter with his new partner so with all the girls you can see why i've always wanted a girl. I think i missed the girl boom too with my 1st.


----------



## Missy86

I didnt miss the girl boom my oh just makes boys lol


----------



## leoniebabey

well this LO is with someone different so hoping that may mean girl .. (morgans dad has another son elsewhere so obviously he has the boy thing going on too)


----------



## Missy86

You might be in luck then hun

I honestly believe if I had my Ohs sperm tested it would come back as mainly male sperm.
There must be a reason why him, his brother and dad only make boys


----------



## leoniebabey

i think they should do some research on it tbh


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: Hoping you hear pink hunni x How far away is your scan?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I completely know how you feel. With my first I knew I was having a boy from very early on and wasn't surprised when it was confirmed. As much as I wanted a girl I was totally happy with it! 

Second time around I was sure he was a girl, and when they said boy I had a second of shock, and was over it. BUT! I had to go return all the girls clothes I had purchased. I just tried to cheer myself up by enjoying buying new little boy things. And obviously we cannot imagine life without our little Tigger now, he's such a sweet little human.

Now my concern is when we get pregnant again... I'm DYING for a little girl. I watch my friends who have daughters, who dress them in unisex/boy looking clothing... Don't do their hair.. Don't buy them dolls or have interest in painting their nails and I can't help but feel like it's such a waste. =( How much I want to do all those fun girly things. How badly I want a little sister for my boys (And my oldest is entirely convinced when I get pregnant it WILL be his "baby sister girl baby" lol). 

But really, it's out of our control. Rest assured that whatever you're having, you will love that little person to pieces.

:flower:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh! I forgot to add. 

My family is pretty split on genders. My mom had 3 girls, 2 boys. My dad had two girls in a previous relationship. My two brothers and one of my sisters all had a boy and a girl each. My other sister had a boy. 

On my husband's side.. His mom had 3 boys, his dad had 4 boys and a girl. Both of his brothers have 2 girls each, his sister has a boy and we have 2 boys.


----------



## leoniebabey

rwhite said:


> :hugs: Hoping you hear pink hunni x How far away is your scan?

6 weeks on wednesday!

i know if it is a boy of course i'll still love him just as much but i soo want a girl. Knowing my luck though i'll have a girl and she'll decide she wants to be a tombow :dohh: lol!


----------



## Lubbird

:hugs: for you love. My dad desperately wanted a son but had 3 girls, and his sister (my aunty) had 5 boys in her hopes to have a girl. I feel like I really understand him and his wishes for a boy, because I know how much I want a boy, and I know he still loves me!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw hunny, I had a slight initial disappointment at my 20week scan but I soon got over it and couldn't imagine my LO being a girl.. I think the whole girly dresses and pink and dressing up is over-rated..it's only going to last a few years before they grow out of it and you're not nessasarily going to have a daughter who's a girly-girl. 

Oh and boys clothes are adorable! I love dressing my little man in cute outfits. It's such a shame your family made you feel worse :hugs: xx


----------



## lori

I really hope that you get to hear "it's a girl!"s :hugs:


----------



## Lubbird

I really hope it's a girl for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks everyone theres alot of people i know recently announcing boys so hoping i might be girl we'll see though. 6 WEEKS TODAY TILL I FIND OUT!


----------

